

Rap Genius on HN - ColinWright

There are quite a lot of Rap Genius stories appearing on HN.  Here is a list, along with their titles and links to the discussions ...
======
ColinWright
There are already at least two major discussions about this. They are here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6960211](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6960211)

    
    
      Open Letter to Google About Rap Genius SEO
      (rapgenius.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6963365](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6963365)

    
    
      Google Has Officially Penalized Rap Genius For
      Link Schemes (searchengineland.com)
    
    

========

Minor discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6963682](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6963682)

    
    
      Google Destroys Rap Genius’ Search Result Rankings
      As Punishment For SEO Spam (techcrunch.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6961243](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6961243)

    
    
      The Hideous SEO Strategy of Rap Genius
      (rocketmill.co.uk)
    

========

Other submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6963568](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6963568)

    
    
      How Rap Genius Won The SEO Game (billboard.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6961756](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6961756)

    
    
      Rap Genius Apologizes For Not-So-Genius SEO
      Spam Tactics (techcrunch.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6960362](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6960362)

    
    
      Here's How Rap Genius Should Be Building Links
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6964012](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6964012)

    
    
      Rap Genius - Spammy SEO Strategy (rocketmill.co.uk)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6964169](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6964169)

    
    
      Should RapGenius be able to "negotiate" with
      Matt Cutts and Google?

------
minimaxir
Well, they did something newsworthy. Their disliked public image is likely
also a factor (more upvotes for "RG is doomed" stories)

Still fewer stories than Coinbase whenever they have one of their incidents.

~~~
ColinWright
I'll happily agree it's newsworthy, it's just that the "discussion" is now
spread across 4 submissions and counting, with other submissions being made to
create more opportunity to split it further. This is an attempt to help people
consolidate the discussion and help avoid saying the same things multiple
times in different places.

Probably too late, but <fx: shrug /> it's in my nature to try.

